# Solved: Epson Printer - Ink Pads need Service!!



## FatherCrowe (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello all,

So I have a Epson Stylus Photo PX800FW printer at home.

It has thrown up the error message about the ink pads now need servicing.

Like most people online, this was a bit of a shock as I haven't had it that long and it would seem very expensive for the service repair.

So I have found software online that you can use to reset the counter telling the printer to stop working.

But my big problem is this, it won't work on my model of printer!! Has anyone seen or been able to run this software on this model before?

The software is the SSC Service Utility v4.30.

Whats really annoying, and will probably stop me buying Epson again, is that (ignoring the cost of ink and boy does it love to drink ink!!!) is that this is a multi-function printer and it won't let me use the scanner!! I use that more than printing. 

Any help for the forum would be great!

Cheers,

FC


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

check solution 3,external tank

http://www.fixya.com/support/t12821590-replacing_ink_pads_epson_stylus_photo


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I took the pads out of mine and swilled them out with warm water, dried, and replaced them. I found the instructions on how to do this online.


----------



## FatherCrowe (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm not too fussed about cleaning the pads or adding a external tank but part of both of those methods is the resetting of the counter that records how many sheets you've printed. That's what i want to do.

dai - On your link, i want to do Option 2. BUt this software doesn't seem to support my model PX800FW. 

I would have thought out there somewhere is the software to do the reset. Anyone seen it?? 

Thanks,


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

http://www.wasteink.co.uk/waste-ink-mods/epson-artisan-800-mod/

http://www.nifty-stuff.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=29022

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EPSON-STYLUS-PX800FW-TX800FW-Waste-Ink-Pad-Error-Reset-/330641872663

while searching found a number of reports that this failed to work

SSC Service Utility v4.30.


----------



## FatherCrowe (Mar 31, 2005)

dai said:


> http://www.wasteink.co.uk/waste-ink-mods/epson-artisan-800-mod/
> 
> http://www.nifty-stuff.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=29022
> 
> ...


Dai thanks very much for that. The first link I can;t buy, something weird happening on their site, oh well. Second link, the file is no longer there.
And the third link works!!

Re-reading the above sounds like I'm moaning, I'm not, just feedback. 

Gonna risk buying the kit from ebay, only a fiver. And if that doesn't work the printer is going out the window.

Thanks very much for your help, top man! :up:

Cheers,

FC


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

ok let us know how you go with it


----------



## FatherCrowe (Mar 31, 2005)

Worked a treat. Thanks very much for your help. Cheers,


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

glad you have it sorted


----------



## donaidbare (Jul 1, 2013)

I would like to suggest you to visit wasteinkpads.com as there you can find software for any model of epson printers.
ink pad reset


----------

